

What technology do you use in your startup? - d0m

What technology do you use in your startup?<p>(Programming language? Libraries? OS? Chair/desk setup? Editors (No religious war between vim and emacs please.. as we all know vim win :p) etc.)
======
ashleyreddy
VS 2010 /c# asp.net , ANSI C, Notepad++ Mac:xcode: objective C, Clang

I bought a new Logitech MK550 Wireless Keyboard and mouse. I can work for
hours with this ergo keyboard. Very good boost in productivity for $70

------
cperciva
C. OpenSSL (grudgingly), zlib, and libarchive. FreeBSD and Ubuntu
(grudgingly). Mostly kwrite, sometimes nano.

------
yesbabyyes
Python, Django, Node.js, MongoDB, CoffeeScript. I use Vim, co-founder
SubEthaEdit.

------
michaelhart
Language: PHP; Framework: CodeIgniter; OS: Linux / Windows; Editor: PhpED

